
Ask HN: What would a commercial drone network look like? - sharemywin
What kinds of rules would be required to have a commercial drone network for delivering packages and other small physical objects locally?
======
sharemywin
Here's something I was thinking of:

1\. insurance

2\. detect objects and avoid them.

3\. standard flying height

4\. register unmanned flight path

5\. communicate with other drones near by

6\. small fee to manage flight path registration

7\. if engine goes out some way to recover and land safely

8\. way to manage privacy for sensors.

9\. real time reporting of location height etc.

